# which anti-depressant might suit my symptoms?



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi.Just after some info on what anti-depressant might help my symptoms.I have IBSD which I can control some of the time with diet, but I seem to be getting more frequent flare-ups lately where the D is quite bad (on 'good' days I normally have 1-2 bms a day which are soft)I also have pain on a daily basis, ranging from an annoying ache to a severe bent over double pain. I get a lot of back ache as well - don't know if they would help this?Anxiety/panic attacks are also an issue mainly when travelling (due to IBS)Has anyone with similar symptoms had any relief from a particular drug?ThanksTallgirl.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Cymbalta may be worth looking at.It is approved for depression, anxiety, and nerve pain (and most of IBS pain is in the nervous system).http://www.cymbalta.com/index.jsp


----------



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks Kathleen.Saw my GP today and mentioned cymbalta and amitriptyline to her as these seem to be mentioned most frequently on here.She thought that amitriptyline would suit me better, so I'm starting on a low dose and gradually increasing it over the next few weeks. Fingers crossed







Best wishesTallgirl.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

TallgirlGood luck with the amitriptyline, i took those and they did not help me, i also tried nortriptyline , they just made me very hyper and more anxious. Now i am on 45mg Mirtazapine and also Buspar for the anxiety, i take imodium for the Diarrhoea.I hope they work for you.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Amitriptyline can make some people drowsy, especially at first or when upping the dose. Take it at or a few hours before bedtime (as long as you aren't driving or doing anything that the drowsy would screw up) so you get the drowsy when you want to be sleeping anyway.Some people like to start it on the weekend so if they have any residual drowsy in the morning those first couple of days it isn't a big deal.


----------



## Tallgirl (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi.I took my first dose last night and was dreading it as I was quite ill yesterday evening with severe pains and D and was really worried about the side effects.Anyway, had it about an hour before bed and didn't seem to have any side effects at all







in fact I had the best sleep I have had in ages.Let's just hope they help with the pain







Best wishesTallgirl.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is sometimes used for improving sleep in people with insomnia. While drowsy can be an unwanted side effect, sometimes it can be helpful.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

cherrypie09 said:


> TallgirlGood luck with the amitriptyline, i took those and they did not help me, i also tried nortriptyline , they just made me very hyper and more anxious. Now i am on 45mg Mirtazapine and also Buspar for the anxiety, i take imodium for the Diarrhoea.I hope they work for you.


Cherrypie09 - how are you getting on with the Mirtazapine? I have just been prescribed these by one of the top GI porfessors in the UK.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Tallgirl said:


> Hi.I took my first dose last night and was dreading it as I was quite ill yesterday evening with severe pains and D and was really worried about the side effects.Anyway, had it about an hour before bed and didn't seem to have any side effects at all
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tallgirl - how are you getting on with the amitryptiline? I recenlty me a doctor who specialises in pain management and he said that amitryptiline is superb for pain reduction. I also understand from a GI doctor that it is great in low dose for IBS-D


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

IdkwiaI take the Mirtazapine 45mg for anxiety and depression, i also take 15mg Buspar daily also for anxiety. the Mirtazapine was doing ok, but i still had bad anxiety, so was prescribed the Buspar, now the anxiety is more under control. Wish the ibs-d was.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I take lomotil 2 pills in the morning to control the d and urgency and Librium 25mg for the anxiety. They seem to be working pretty good together. I really don't know if its the lomotil that helps the anxiety since the urgency isn't there or if the Librium works for the anxiety or just both. Who knows at least I can get out of my house on most days.


----------

